# The Cut Starts Here: Read Only! STATS: Heather



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

Please know how hard this is for me to post:

Height: 5'9"
Bodyfat (Healthcentral.com)	34%
Weight	233
Chest	45
Waist	38
Hips	48
Rt. Thigh	26
Rt. Calf	16.5
Rt. Bicep	14.5

I have checked into caliper testing locally and I have no money right now to get them done. I will get them done when I get back to Indiana.  The bodyfat is at least a baseline for now.  

Just some background for those wondering. More than 3 years ago I was well over 300lbs wearing a size 26/28 and have now gotten myself down to a size 16. While not the pillar of fitness if I never lost another pound I would be happy with myself.  But now I'm ready and willing to take it to the next level and finish what I started years ago.  I will get there and with the help of w8 and DP (along with others.)

Okay..enough before I start myself getting teary!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 10, 2003)

Today's wt:  226

I have to pack my scale.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update Please? 

DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 23, 2003)

03/17/03:  230
03/22/03:  224

more in other post......


----------

